# Please Read, Gelding peeing problem?



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

I've noticed that my gelding will pee and not pee a lot at once and sometimes he will look as if hes trying to and nothing happens. Do you think he may have a bladder problem or blockage?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

When is the last time you cleaned his sheath?


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Ok, this sounds like what I have experienced with my gelding. Have you noticed him drinking more than usual? And when he pees, you mentioned a lot? Is his pee clear?


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

themacpack said:


> When is the last time you cleaned his sheath?


 I had the vet do it back last August, he had to sedate him. Actually the most recent was about four to five months ago. I pulled about four beans out. Nasty!!! Even after I cleaned him, he still kind of did the same thing. You think he may have stones?


----------



## dressagegirl77 (Apr 9, 2012)

does he drink enough water? is his pee really dark? 
id keep a good eye on him, doesnt sound normal
does he seem like he is in pain?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Doesn't sound normal. Good for you on noticing. Could be a bladder infection based on the symptoms and what a human experiences.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

SaddleStrings said:


> Ok, this sounds like what I have experienced with my gelding. Have you noticed him drinking more than usual? And when he pees, you mentioned a lot? Is his pee clear?


 He usually doesn't pee a lot, very little actually. Haven't noticed him drinking more than usual. I know that he was drinking from my pond back in the winter, but even before that he has been doing this. He almost looks as when hes doing it hes straining a little.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> Doesn't sound normal. Good for you on noticing. Could be a bladder infection based on the symptoms and what a human experiences.


 I've told my vet about it and he doesn't seem to worry about too much. Do I need to literally let him know it may be an issue? His pee does seem a little dark yellow, not clear. I heard about something about flushing out their kidneys or something. Call me crazy, never heard of it. What do you think?


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

dressagegirl77 said:


> does he drink enough water? is his pee really dark?
> id keep a good eye on him, doesnt sound normal
> does he seem like he is in pain?


 He seems to strain a little, but can't really tell if hes in pain. Its a little dark, but not clear. Sometimes he doesn't even really drop after hes done peeing. I don't know if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## dressagegirl77 (Apr 9, 2012)

wow 'Spiritlifter' has a bad attitude!

So how long has this behavior been going on? do you ride him regularly, if so has his performance changed or attitude?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

dressagegirl77 said:


> wow 'Spiritlifter' has a bad attitude!
> 
> So how long has this behavior been going on? do you ride him regularly, if so has his performance changed or attitude?


If you have a problem with a member, address it with them - I am really scratching my head as to what you are referring to as the bad attitude looking at Spiritlifiter's response here in this thread......


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I'd watch him closely, could be a sheath problem. My gelding sometimes did that when he needed his sheath cleaned


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Kidneys! Check the kidneys! This guy brought his horse to be trained by my friend because he picked up bucking when you got on him. Earlier before watching her train I had noticed he was dripping urine from his penis not even being dropped just standing there. Not with any effort or anything. Once I saw how he acted when she tried to get on. We had him vet checked and the vet agreed. That was the horses only problem.

Check kidneys, his urinary tract could be swollen almost all the way closed because of an infection, or his body could be trying to pass a stone. Dark urine is a bad sign. If you see blood in the urine it is time to be very adamant about your horses health. Vet check asap. 

Please try a different vet if yours doesn't seem to worried. Kidney infections can eventually lead to the blood stream problems if ignored for extremely long periods of time. I have kidney problems as a person and they are not fun.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

dressagegirl77 said:


> wow 'Spiritlifter' has a bad attitude!
> 
> So how long has this behavior been going on? do you ride him regularly, if so has his performance changed or attitude?


 Ever since ive had him. I began to wonder about every now and then. I've had no idea it was a problem. He has began to ignore my commands and trying to boss me around while riding, but Im having trouble riding him anyway. I don't know if that may the cause?


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

themacpack said:


> If you have a problem with a member, address it with them - I am really scratching my head as to what you are referring to as the bad attitude looking at Spiritlifiter's response here in this thread......


 I didn't do it. I'm not trying to hurt anyone, Im just trying to talk and ask about different things.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

djcig123 said:


> I didn't do it. I'm not trying to hurt anyone, Im just trying to talk and ask about different things.


Please read my post. I am experienced with this sort of thing. Just at least take into consideration what I wrote.

I hope all goes well with your gelding.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

djcig123 said:


> I didn't do it. I'm not trying to hurt anyone, Im just trying to talk and ask about different things.


I specifically quoted and responded to dressagegirl - unless you are also posting under that screenname (a violation of TOS, btw), my response was not directed at you :wink:


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

MissColors said:


> Kidneys! Check the kidneys! This guy brought his horse to be trained by my friend because he picked up bucking when you got on him. Earlier before watching her train I had noticed he was dripping urine from his penis not even being dropped just standing there. Not with any effort or anything. Once I saw how he acted when she tried to get on. We had him vet checked and the vet agreed. That was the horses only problem.
> 
> Check kidneys, his urinary tract could be swollen almost all the way closed because of an infection, or his body could be trying to pass a stone. Dark urine is a bad sign. If you see blood in the urine it is time to be very adamant about your horses health. Vet check asap.
> 
> Please try a different vet if yours doesn't seem to worried. Kidney infections can eventually lead to the blood stream problems if ignored for extremely long periods of time. I have kidney problems as a person and they are not fun.


 If it is in fact an infection, What do I need to expect as far as treatment goes and how its done? The vets here don't seem to really care expect to make their lump of cash. Im looking for a better vet.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

themacpack said:


> I specifically quoted and responded to dressagegirl - unless you are also posting under that screenname (a violation of TOS, btw), my response was not directed at you :wink:


 Sorry. I don't understand people sometimes. I think my horse may have an infection. I hope not, but good posibility. Here comes more expensive vet bills!:-|


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

djcig123 said:


> If it is in fact an infection, What do I need to expect as far as treatment goes and how its done? The vets here don't seem to really care expect to make their lump of cash. Im looking for a better vet.


Alot of times with kidney problems and UTI's dehydration is a big factor. Open water and try to encourage an electrolyte drink as well. I've known people to put Gatorade into their horses water. But they do sell apple flavored mix that you can order out of any catalogue and should be able to pick up at any tack shop to mix in your horses water. This will help rehydrate your horse and help flush things out. Your vet should request either blood work or a urine sample (which you will have to gather your self) (I suggest a plastic Tupperware type container with lid so it can be sealed and collect as closely to vet appointment as possible, DO NOT LEAVE IN SUN) or both to determine what type of antibiotics to prescribe based on the bacteria. Some times they give (at least humans) another pill that helps reduce swelling of the urinary tract that turns urine florescent orange(I mean this extremely literally). And will be administer as your vet prescribes. Best taken with food for better absorption.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

djcig123 said:


> Sorry. I don't understand people sometimes. I think my horse may have an infection. I hope not, but good posibility. Here comes more expensive vet bills!:-|


This is a common ailment and more times than not an easy fix. Simple tests shouldn't rob the bank. But I'm not sure about horsey meds in your area.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

MissColors said:


> Alot of times with kidney problems and UTI's dehydration is a big factor. Open water and try to encourage an electrolyte drink as well. I've known people to put Gatorade into their horses water. But they do sell apple flavored mix that you can order out of any catalogue and should be able to pick up at any tack shop to mix in your horses water. This will help rehydrate your horse and help flush things out. Your vet should request either blood work or a urine sample (which you will have to gather your self) (I suggest a plastic Tupperware type container with lid so it can be sealed and collect as closely to vet appointment as possible, DO NOT LEAVE IN SUN) or both to determine what type of antibiotics to prescribe based on the bacteria. Some times they give (at least humans) another pill that helps reduce swelling of the urinary tract that turns urine florescent orange(I mean this extremely literally). And will be administer as your vet prescribes. Best taken with food for better absorption.


 Does the vet need to do an examination on him? I am not sure if for a fact he has an infection or not, but good posibility. Can you tell me some symptoms of an infection so I can watch out for something if it gets worse within a day or so? Ill see if I can find a better vet. Vet bills suck!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

djcig123 said:


> I've told my vet about it and he doesn't seem to worry about too much. Do I need to literally let him know it may be an issue? His pee does seem a little dark yellow, not clear. I heard about something about flushing out their kidneys or something. Call me crazy, never heard of it. What do you think?


 Do you have dandi lions around you? Go grab a good amount and feed it to him. Dandilions flush the kidneys and are a natural duretic. I encourage dandilions to grow in my pastures. 
Also your horse may not be drinking enough water try adding slay block in his stall or pasture and electrolites. If his urine gets to be a dark amber or darker call your vet back.

TRR


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

djcig123 said:


> Does the vet need to do an examination on him? I am not sure if for a fact he has an infection or not, but good posibility. Can you tell me some symptoms of an infection so I can watch out for something if it gets worse within a day or so? Ill see if I can find a better vet. Vet bills suck!!


A more extensive examination yes. Symptoms are symptoms and can mean many different things. Like I thought a bad mattress, depression, and arthritis were my issues individually but now I'm finding out they are wrapped up because of one illness being fibromialgia.
You could try the rehydration and just watch his condition if you are really not that sure. But it is in your horses best interest to get it checked out so it doesn't lead to more problems.

Symptoms:
Pain in upper rear flank and behind ribs
Dark urine
Slower eating than normal or loss of appetite
Either increased influx of fluids or loss of thrist
Stiffness
Abnormal behavior (seen more at mounting or pressured workout) (may include bucking and rearing)

Those are just the predominant ones that come to mind. But every animal just like every human is different and react differently to certain things. It is adamant you monitor your horse and his behavior ans make sure he has plenty of green grass and water to access as much as possible and water every second of the day. Especially with all this heat.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *Do you have dandi lions around you? Go grab a good amount and feed it to him. Dandilions flush the kidneys and are a natural duretic. I encourage dandilions to grow in my pastures. *
> *Also your horse may not be drinking enough water try adding slay block in his stall or pasture and electrolites. If his urine gets to be a dark amber or darker call your vet back.*
> 
> *TRR*


Good advice as well. Just be careful about the salt though because if he isn't drinking, it could dehydrate him even more.


----------



## djcig123 (May 18, 2012)

MissColors said:


> A more extensive examination yes. Symptoms are symptoms and can mean many different things. Like I thought a bad mattress, depression, and arthritis were my issues individually but now I'm finding out they are wrapped up because of one illness being fibromialgia.
> You could try the rehydration and just watch his condition if you are really not that sure. But it is in your horses best interest to get it checked out so it doesn't lead to more problems.
> 
> Symptoms:
> ...


 I have lost all of my grass due to the drought here in Texas. The summers here suck, I am moving away as soon as possible in a couple of years. I feed him hay in the morning and when I get home from work and feed him Purina Strategy feed twice. I hate to say that I do not have no green grass. I wish it would rain here. When Hell freezes over, it might rain. HA!:lol:


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry I didn't read every post because I'm on my phone, but these are the symptoms my horse had when he had a kidney infection. I unfortunately didn't get it checked until after I cleaned his sheath and the symptoms worsened. The vet prescribed meds and he turned out fine. 

You're better safe then sorry with any urinary concerns. I've had kidney infections, and let me tell you it was horrible!! I still kick myself for not getting my boy checked as soon as I noticed something amiss. 

Good luck, keep us updated,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ariel1919 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a gelding that I recently purchased who has what I feel a MAJOR issue, he pees CONSTANTLY unless under saddle to point of he must be washed each day and then we apply Desitin to his hind legs and under belly to keep pee from scolding his skin. I bought him with full knowledge of this issue due to the fact that a family member owned him, which allowed me to have an extensive knowledge of his background and medical records. She had owned him for close to 4 years and in that time he never got any better or any worse. She also bought him with the issue in hopes to help him with no luck. Previous owner also had no explanation and had taken him to multiple vets in other states. He was seen during that time by multiple vets, a university, and also an Equine Neurologist. He was taken to the neurologist due to some bladder problems can be related to nerve/spinal damage. NO ONE COULD GIVE ANY EXPLANATION OR FIND ANY POSSIBLE CAUSE FOR SUCH SYMPTOMS. He rarely ever draws his penis out entirely, maybe 4 inches at the most. He is cleaned EVERYDAY, legs, underbelly, HIS ENTIRE PENIS and surrounding areas. He does not ever show any type of discomfort, abnormal behavior, signs of dehydration, or anything negative for that matter other than the fact that he pees constantly. Even when sleeping, he lays down and will have a puddle off pee that has dribbled out. I am ultimately baffled by this. But truly believe there must be some explanation. Again he has been seen by MULTIPLE vets, even in different states, university's with multiple vets on staff. No explanation. My peers have said it is simply a bad urinary tract infection but he has been treated for such with no improvement. Also considering that to our knowledge it has been going on for ATLEAST 4 years I do not believe it to be infectious due to I don't believe he would've maintained healthy-ness for that long. His pee can vary in consistency from normal, as in almost clear, nice flowing urine ~ to a sometimes very thick, very strong colored type of liquidity gunk, we refer to it as if he's peeing out sediment or " proteins " from the bottom of his bladder. Through your his normal day he constantly dribbled small to large amounts and will only occasionally " park out " and extend out his penis peeing only a small amount due to the fact of not having a full bladder from the dribbling. When he is excited or startled he will dribble or squirt, when I dump his grain, he pees, when I throw his alfalfa, he pees, when you give him a treat, he pees, if someone new comes at him fast and startles him, he pees, playing with the other horses, he pees. Sadly but muchly appreciated he is so use to his daily cleaning that he muchly enjoys it and will stand for his legs to be cleaned, then will lift each leg out almost like a dog hiking his leg to allow me better reach of his belly and penis etc. He allows me to be very " hands on " with his penis and surrounding error, I clean as far as my arms can possibly reach and the only matter I ever remove is small amounts of the " protein " type stuff I refereed to earlier. Again, never ever showing any signs of the slightest bit of discomfort or anything abnormal. He will draw out entirely of a new mare is introduced near him so he does have control of his penis. Again, he does not have these symptoms while under saddle. 

He is 15 years old. Nicely bred, correctly conformed, healthy, always well kept, never had any injuries ( has had full body x rays ). His diet currently consists of 1-1/2 scoops of Seminole Wellness Dynasport, 2 cups of Purina Amplify, 1 flake of 3 string alfalfa, and 1-2 flakes of peanut hay. His water buckets/troughs are cleaned morning and night, even sometimes being dumped mid day and refilled with fresh due to the heat of summer and troughs are black. I give him salt occasionally if he hasn't drank enough for my liking and he absolutely hates it but will eventually slowly eat. Gatorade he also does not like but slowly will eat, although I try to be cautious of his salt/sugar intake being that I do not know the effects, if any that it could have on his condition. 

Looking to maybe find someone who has experienced something like this and was lucky enough to find a diagnosis and cure. 

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY WITH RUDE OPINIONS. We have spent more time and funds to help and diagnose this horse than most people have available in a lifetime. If we or any vets felt this was effecting his quality of life or causing him pain or the slightest continuos discomfort we would have him humanely put to rest. All vets have agreed against doing so and advised to continue our methods.


----------

